# Littlewoods online shopping



## Sandals (6 Dec 2008)

Hi My daughter is looking for a high sleeper with wardrobe, presses and desk underneath for Christmas. 

Iv searched the shops but can only get one with desk and single futon which is not suitable. 

Happen to come across Littlewoods online shopping who have one with mattress "Durban" for only €349 descibed as mid slepper but is is 180cm in height. Have email them to c if this height is correct as this is normally called high sleeper. Its a flat plat beech effect unit.

Anyway anyone have experience with this company and any comments on the quality of their furniture. 

Also anyone have any advice for or againat these high sleeper.  My daughter is eight at Christmas.

Thanks.....


----------



## sydthebeat (6 Dec 2008)

i have used littlewoods online shopping recently...

absolutely no problems... there was perhaps 2.5 weeks between the actual order and it arriving on site...

i recieved the invoice in the mail a few days before arrival and i paid it in a post office.... no problems


----------



## mariagalway (6 Dec 2008)

I used them last Christmas to get a game delivered for Santa. No problems with them, but have no experience as to the quality of their furniture.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 Dec 2008)

sydthebeat said:


> absolutely no problems... there was perhaps 2.5 weeks between the actual order and it arriving on site...


 
I find their delivery really slow, allow at least 3 weeks. Other than that I've used them sporadically over the last couple of years with no problem. Never bought furniture tho.


----------



## Sandals (7 Dec 2008)

thanks for your replies. just afraid i wont have it before christmas. said 12th dec last date to order before christmas. anyone else got anything to add....


----------



## carrielou (7 Dec 2008)

Saw similar in either Atlantic or Homebase, no wardrobe but chest of drawers and pull out desk and few shelves, I think, last week.  Dont know what price they were though, sorry.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Dec 2008)

I bought a treadmill off them last month. Came without the nuts and bolts for assembly.

I'm still waiting on their courier to come back for it. 

Great for clothes and smaller items, but I won't be buying larger items off them again.


----------



## Sandals (8 Dec 2008)

Had same problem three years ago with B and Q. Drove all the way to dublin for two radiator covers (I know but no where did them at the time in Galway) and landed home, one without the dowel and screw package like other one. Such a fuss wanted me to travel back to dublin with rad cover to collect the nuts but after sending them a photo of two (one up and one on floor in box) and copy of receipt, i got them after three months. Imagine. 

Anyway littlewoods have emailed saying the bed only takes 7 days to deliever and they have them in stock.  If the bed wasnt for the present it is for I take a chance and order it. 

It has to be the bed with the wardrobe as the room is really tiny........


----------



## Sandals (10 Dec 2008)

Hi all Ordered the bed and mattress last night €349 minus a €15 discount for being a first time customer.  Hope everything pans out. Thanks for all replied.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Hope it works out for you, I'm STILL waiting on my phone call for them to pick up the treadmill!


----------



## Caveat (10 Dec 2008)

Just to let you know we are still waiting for a futon that was ordered in late September.  Due delivery date was mid November - plus, they are asking us to pay the bill for this even though we haven't received it!

Having said that, it's the only real problem we've had and we've been dealing with Littlewoods/Family Album for about 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Sandals (10 Dec 2008)

Thanks Smashbox but problems already. received email this morning saying not available. I emailed back 5 minutes ago saying WHAT in a nice fashion of course and what happens now as my account said still €334 in it and expected delivery date 29/12/08 (which means Santy will be late).  Just took a phonecall from them saying they got in stock since email and will have it out but not till 29/12/08. Lovely lady on the phone. 

Feel both disappointed and delighted. I really want this item for my kid but feel like telling them to cancel order. Santy will have to write a letter and how do u explain a delievery van to a very smart nearly eight year old going on twenty. Off to have a coffee............


----------



## Sandals (10 Dec 2008)

Caveat ur making me feel like I'm going to get sick.  I cant deal with anymore consumer problems at moment. Have a situation with a dreadful holiday ongoing since October.  What is wrong with this country? Im beginning to feel its me "poor me".  

On a side issue I brought my husband and little girls out for dinner to our local pub/restaurant for a not cheap dinner where we always got excellent service and the dinner that arrived were half the size of what we were used to getting (in saying that we weren't out for three months or more due to pregnancy). We said nothing.  Heard afterwards the restaurant have had to cut costs and the portion size was their way to so and have lost business because of it. We wont be back.


----------



## carrielou (10 Dec 2008)

Dont know anything about these Sandals, just they are dearer than Littlewoods.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Dec 2008)

Sandals said:


> Thanks Smashbox but problems already.............


 
Thats awful! Hopefully they will come through for you. I know the delivery date they had on my account on their website was a week later than when it actually arrived, so hopefully it'll be the same for you.

As for the money, I'm paying for a treadmill that I'm waiting to be returned thats boxed up in my spare room at the moment.


----------



## Butter (10 Dec 2008)

Try FLEXA bedroom furniture.  They do a high sleeper that can fit a wardrobe underneath.  Homezone in Navan do their furniture and I think Classic furniture might also do the range.


----------



## eeyore2502 (10 Dec 2008)

I use to be a regular customer of theirs before they changed company name and haven't bought since then as they were a disaster after the changes.  I was due a credit for over 4 months and they put it through twice as an addition not a credit and then were charging me interest and late fees on it!!! It was nealy 5months later before it got sorted and god only knows how many phone calls!


----------



## Sandals (11 Dec 2008)

Just in the door and checking emails (as u do) and one from littlewoods saying delivery could be up to 28 after order date.  "issues like this are far and few between". Dear God. That means second week next year............


----------



## Smashbox (11 Dec 2008)

Maybe when they plan on delivering to you, you could ask them to pick up the feckin treadmill thats in my way at home!


----------



## Sandals (5 Jan 2009)

just got my bed and mattress delievered today. all four packages very clean. Hopefully no problems inside. Anyway I would shop with them again as really they answered my emails and were helpful on the phone. Happy New Year to all.....


----------



## Smashbox (5 Jan 2009)

My treadmill was picked up 3 days ago, on the 2nd.

I vow never to buy a large item from them again. They said we lived too far away for a collection, etc. Make sure all your parts are inside. My treadmill looked fine from the outside, but when I opened it, there were parts missing.


----------



## nesbitt (6 Jan 2009)

My family have a littlewoods account mainly for kids.  Goods delivered on time using an post courier.  Good quality items.  Great genuine sales.  For example got the twins 'crocs' sandles for 6euro each, obviously to be kept up in anticipation of an Irish Summer...  One item returned since Aug 08 and it was credited back to account in a few days.  So I guess I'm saying we are happy customers but no affiliation.


----------



## Sandals (7 Jan 2009)

Wrote to soon. Husband went to assemble last night and found the height of the bed had shrunk from 180cm to 150cm. Rang them and was told that they no long have 180cm in stock and so sent the midsleeper. Very disappointing. This morning I emailed them sayng to come and get bed/mattress asap. Meanwhile my mum called in and said 150cm is high enough. Just got email there from Littlewoods €35 reduction if i keep bed. Delighted. Hope no bits missing tonight........


----------



## Smashbox (7 Jan 2009)

Sandals said:


> Hope no bits missing tonight........


 
Me hopes so for your own sake, if you live anywhere 'in the sticks' it'll take an age for them to collect!


----------



## Sandals (9 Jan 2009)

From 7 oclock start to 11 oclock finish the bed if up. Excellent, Very sturdy, Instructions good but hard to get into them at start. Daughter moving in tonight.......Isnt Santa a great man......


----------



## Smashbox (10 Jan 2009)

He's some man for one man alright

Glad it all worked out for you in the end, Sandals


----------

